# What is the scariest movie you have ever seen?



## duokilla

*Scary Movies*

Whats the scariest movie you've seen? Ive watched AUDITION, and RING not The Ring wich is just a cover of ring but the original. That is well freaky.


----------



## pamie

The most recent movie which scared me was The Mothman Prophecies...not the movie its self but if you watch it on the dvd it has the extra of the real life people talking about it and what really happened.
Now this is what really got me scared....silly but thats just me!!


----------



## sidewinder

Event Horizon
Resident Evil
28 Days
Aliens
Cube


----------



## Mariel

Event Horizon really freaked me out.  I won't watch it again. :errrr:  I don't really care for scary movies.  I only watch them with my hubby.
:blpaw:


----------



## Jay Jay

My scariest movie would have to be - Poltergeist.  I had nightmares for weeks after that one.

J


----------



## nic

I HATE spiders and when I was 10 I saw "Arachnophobia". I kept thinking there was spiders in the bottom of my bed when I was trying to go to sleep.
It doesn't really scared me now, but still freaks me out.

"Halloween" - now that gave me chills as did "Jaws".


----------



## timdgreat

i got really scarred the first time i saw aleins, i was thinking about it every night before i went to bed. , but i was like 10


----------



## keltikkitty

The first time I see a movie is the only time it scares me usually.    but I'd have to say, 

Resident evil
13 Ghosts

keltikkitty:aliengray


----------



## duokilla

I heard that resident evil wasnt scary at all.


----------



## Jay Jay

Oh and Final Destination, though only when I watched it at the pictures??  Got the DVD, not so scary??

J


----------



## Wingless Flyer

I thought the Excorist was quite disturbing, not so much scary as you watched it, but still disturbing. (And it was based on an apparantly true case) I've seen Event Horizon, that didn't freak me out as far as jumping at the scary parts, but no, not as disturbing in my opinion.

I've also seen The Others, that wasn't scary but it was a good film though, a 'horror' film that looked at it in a different angle..


----------



## angelle myst

I don't tend to get "scared" of movies, just kinda freaked or they make me jump but...some movies that freaked me out - Final Destination, Arachnophobia and...ET. Dont laugh, i watched it when i was lickle and the bit where they go through the tunnel attached the house *shiver* its on tv so i might watch and see if i'm less freaked by it lol 

xxx


----------



## sidewinder

> _Originally posted by duokilla _
> *I heard that resident evil wasnt scary at all. *



it is a scary film or is that the shock value i forget but back to the matter in hand there are parts in the film which made me jump bit like 28 days really. but after playing the game it was not as scary as it could have been.


----------



## imported_PoLgArA

I never get scared  of movies, but The Cube was kinda creepy.


----------



## imported_Data

> _Originally posted by Sammy O'Neill _
> *I don't tend to get "scared" of movies, just kinda freaked or they make me jump but...some movies that freaked me out - Final Destination, Arachnophobia and...ET. Dont laugh, i watched it when i was lickle and the bit where they go through the tunnel attached the house *shiver* its on tv so i might watch and see if i'm less freaked by it lol
> 
> xxx *


I understand being scared at E.T. I saw it when I was 3 or 4 and it creeped me out!


----------



## keltikkitty

I used to love Et when I was little.  I could quote the whole movie.  Now, it kinda annoys me b/c I watched it so much as a kid.  

keltikkitty:aliengray


----------



## duokilla

Ive watched ET once b4, it freaked me out but not that much.


----------



## nic

Oh, I just thought of another one "IT" that clown totally freaked me out! :errrr:


----------



## angelle myst

Another movie that i just remembered - Labyrinth!!! Ahhhh! Freaky or what! The whole upside down stairs, and monsters, and swamp, and just plain uch!

xxx


----------



## Foxbat

*Scariest Moments*

This weekend Channel 4 in the UK are running a countdown of the 100 scariest moments in film and TV as voted by the public. There are some mighty strange entries in here. Consider this: 

Doomwatch (70s TV series). A young Robert Powell announcing that he had discovered a new, intelligent rat - Rattus Sapien.
He then proceeds to fight with one of the aforementioned rodents which is obviously glued to his flared, crimplene trousers....oh the horror!

The scariest thing about this is that scriptwriters were allowed to get away with such rubbish.


----------



## AVON

The only trouble with the recent two-parter on Channel 4 called, *The 100 Scariest Moments*, was that most of them weren't! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  Those clips from films that were actually scary, like "THE WICKER MAN", "PEEPING TOM", original "NOSFERATU" etc, weren't always the best chosen bits! Likewise, some of the tv clips.  "DOOMWATCH" {devised by two "DW" writers "KIT PEDLER" & "GERRY DAVIES") was, good for it's time (1970's) and, is now like other shows of that period, considered a "*classic*".

Two other episodes with *rats*, instantly spring to mind!  

An episode of the "NEW AVENGERS" when, they used a real sequence of rats, to prove that a giant rat was killing folk in a sewer system and, the 'fake' *Giant Rat* used in the "DR. WHO" story, "TALLONS OF WENG-CHIANG!"  The "AVENGERS" looked more realistic because it used real rats, than did the latter and, both were shown at the same time!

Don't forget, series made by the "BBC" from "B7", "DW", "SURVIVORS", "DOOMWATCH", "MOONBASE 3", etc all had one major problem (small *budgets* but, produced the best they could with what resources they had!!!) The "BBC" didn't like spending *money* if they could avoid it, *then* or, *now*!


----------



## Foxbat

*Scary Films*

I can watch the Exorcist on my own, in the dark - no problem. But Ring (japanese original - not weak American remake) really gets to me. I've just watched that and immediately followed it by Ring 2....God I need a drink!

So what floats your boat across the River Styxx? What scary movie sends a shiver up your spine? Go on, give a penny to Charon


----------



## littlemissattitude

*Re: Scary Films*

"Alien" - the original - was the most frightening film I've ever seen.

My own view is the most frightening thing is what you _don't_ see.  So, films that are all bloody and gory just don't scare me at all.  I rarely see them, as I don't care much for blood and guts just for the sake of blood and guts.  I haven't got that strong a stomach.  That's why, while I will read Clive Barker, I've only seen a couple of his films.

I didn't find the film of "The Exorcist" frightening at all, although the book scared the wits out of me.


----------



## dwndrgn

*Re: Scary Films*

I'm not a fan of scary movies.  I was severely scarred (mentally not physically) by a horror movies I was taken to as a child - still remember the horror of it.

I'm also with LittleMiss on this one, blood and guts are really silly to me, not realistic so not scary.

The ones that freak me out are the psychological ones, where you never know if there is a killer watching you as you go about your business...especially those based on real life stories.  War movies do the same thing to me, those that are realistic that is.  I had a real hard time getting through Schindler's List because of this, but all the same I couldn't stop watching it.

Anything that is scary without being blood and guts (like Exorcist or The Omen or somesuch) I can watch but I just don't enjoy them.  I'd rather sit back with a large bowl of popcorn and re-watch Godzilla Vs Mothra .


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: Scary Films*

Although Ring has some startling visuals, it's basically one that plays with your mind. From what you've both posted I think you'd enjoy it. 

Alien...yep this one got me first time around. All that steam, dirt and shadows - plus of course the incomparable visual imagination of H.R. Geiger.

The shower scene in Schindler's list was a real tension builder - wonderful film but too exhausting emotionally to watch on anything close to a regular basis.

For all those Godzilla movies - I've just uncovered a website specialising in this stuff (and much much more)  http://www.oldies.com


----------



## dwndrgn

*Re: Scary Films*



			
				Foxbat said:
			
		

> Although Ring has some startling visuals, it's basically one that plays with your mind. From what you've both posted I think you'd enjoy it.
> 
> Alien...yep this one got me first time around. All that steam, dirt and shadows - plus of course the incomparable visual imagination of H.R. Geiger.
> 
> The shower scene in Schindler's list was a real tension builder - wonderful film but too exhausting emotionally to watch on anything close to a regular basis.
> 
> For all those Godzilla movies - I've just uncovered a website specialising in this stuff (and much much more) http://www.oldies.com


Well thanks for the link to a fascinating site!  Although I couldn't find any Godzilla movies listed there.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: Scary Films*

My fault. I should have posted 'Godzilla-type movies'. Here's some of the titles I've found:
Attack of The Monsters, Youngray-monster from the deep, War of The Monsters, Gammera The Invincible.

They're from the same people responsible for the Godzilla movies. Should be fun


----------



## dwndrgn

*Re: Scary Films*

If I could afford I'd have a library of those type of films, including all of the Godzilla ones.  Fun stuff.  Unfortunately nobody in the house would watch them with me.  They'd be saved for those rare days when I've got the house to myself.  There's some cool stuff on that site.  Nice find.


----------



## rune

*Re: Scary Films*

This is something that I feel is much lacking now.  A good horror movie that scares you  

What is it that makes so many people love to be scared.  I use to think I was abnormal or strange, but when I got older I realised I'm not alone  

I personally liked The Ring, had some good creepy scenes.  I also thought The Grudge wasn't a bad movie, it had a japenese director too so possible that's why it worked  

The oldest movie I still find creepy is Saloms Lot (the Stephen King adaptation)  
I've never seen vampire scenes in another movie so disturbing  

I also think for disturbing factor 28 Days Later is very good.  Something about how the infection affected it's victims and the shiftness in how the changed into mindless creatures    It made me cringe the first time I watched it.

I've seen clips to a new Amytiville (sorry can't spell) movie.  A remake.
I quite enjoyed the first version.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: Scary Films*

I thought the original Japanese Ring was really disturbing. It was made worse that I first saw it on a VHS that my friend had lent me! 
I actually couldn't sleep at all that night!
I like most of the Japanese/Korean horror movies. I recommend one called "The Eye" if anyone's interested.

I'm not a huge fans of Horror movies per say but I do enjoy the thrillers.
Funny enough, one of the scariest movies I remember seeing was a B-Movie Horror I saw as a kid called "The Children of Ravensbeck" - or just "The Children" in the US.
Basic plot was that a school bus goes through a radioactive gas cloud released from the local power station (as you do!  ) and all the children on it vanish, leaving the driver dead and decomposing!
All the parents are frantic as you'd expect. Then the children start re-appearing in the town but they all have black fingernails and when anyone touches them they start to literally decompose!
Also the only way to kill the children was to chop off their fingers! 

btw, I actually found Jaws quite a scary movie too!


----------



## Princess Ivy

*Re: Scary Films*

I went through a real horror phase when i was a kid, but i had such nightmares that i couldn't keep watching them. I caught the trailer to the ring 2, and it gave me the grillies.
Of the horror movies i have seen, the scariest was Nightmare on Elm Street (original) I first saw it when I was thirteen and didn't think much of it. Years later i was house sitting for a friend and caught it on satellite. Scared the hell out of me.
I much prefer thrillers, which imho can be far scarier than horror films. in that line, the scariest thing i've seen. ever. would be Psyco. the original hitchcock version.


----------



## Princess Ivy

*Re: Scary Films*



			
				Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> btw, I actually found Jaws quite a scary movie too!


I wouldn't swim after dark for ages after seeing jaws. *shudder*


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: Scary Films*



			
				Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> I wouldn't swim after dark for ages after seeing jaws. *shudder*


 
I wouldn't swim in the sea full-stop! 
I went to Crete recently and wanted to go snorkelling but as soon as I got in the water I found myself humming the Jaws theme tune and got out of there sharpish! 

I love most of Hitchcock's movies (how that man never won an Oscar is a crime).

The scariest scene in Psycho for me was the very last when he's in the Police Station doing the inner monologue plotting how to get away with it!


----------



## ravenus

*Re: Scary Films*

If I may be so presumptuous as to say, you ain't seen frightening till you've seen *The Innocents*, chilling 1961 adaptation of Turn of the Screw. I also found these goosebump-inducing:
*
Picnic at Hanging Rock
Eraserhead
Carnival of Souls
Evil Dead 1 *(well not so much now as in my childhood)


----------



## Fitz

*Re: Scary Films*



			
				Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> I wouldn't swim after dark for ages after seeing jaws. *shudder*


 
You swim in the ocean AFTER DARK??? 

when you say scary movies, does it include scary people running around killing people flicks? like Texas Chainsaw and Hide and Seek etc? 
well, basically just hearing about scary movies gets to me. I actually never watched Ringu, but my cousin gave me a very very detailed synopsis and I was already pretty spooked after that...  
and i actually got spooked by Deep Blue Sea... i know what a crap movie it was, but the sharks were really really vicious... yeah...


----------



## Alia

*Re: Scary Films*



			
				Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> btw, I actually found Jaws quite a scary movie too!


 
I consider a scary movie 'good' if I get scared for days afterwards. Jaws was the one! I watched it when I was a child and I remember I wouldn't take bubble baths for a Verrry long time after that because I couldn't see the water and make sure Jaws wasn't coming after me. I also stopped swimming in ponds altogether. Okay, I admit it scared me!  

I see that they did a remake on Amityville Horror, I'll have to check that one out. The first was good and I hate flies!

Recently, the most scariest I've seen was Ring and was impressed!
Tonight I'll watch the Grudge.
I watched Alien vs. Predator and wasn't impressed at all.

I'm not into gory at all. Just a good fright!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: Scary Films*



			
				Alia said:
			
		

> I see that they did a remake on Amityville Horror, I'll have to check that one out. The first was good and I hate flies!


 
There was a glut of horror movies which came out the same time as the original Amityville (I think Alien was released the same year?) so I missed this one.
Sounded much like Poltergist or Pet Cemetary so I never wound up watching it.

Does anyone remember the 'House' movies? They were supposed to be comedy horror films but they scared the hell out of me!! (at least the first one!)

p.s. Alia - the Grudge isn't a patch on the Ring. Not sure if you like subtitled movies, but a Korean movie called "The Eye" is quite spooky. Similar concept to "The Eyes of Laura Mars"


----------



## Quokka

*Re: Scary Films*



			
				Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> I wouldn't swim after dark for ages after seeing jaws. *shudder*


 
Lol, i still do a bit of surfing and basically live at the beach in summer but Ive got a really bad habit if Im out there either at night or on my own of starting to humm that tune.

i havent been scared by a movie in ages, not that i watch alot of horror lately. i remember watching lots of monster horror as a kid and not being scared, like gremilins etc. but I do remember two things that really scared me as a young child, both kinda silly now.

the first (and worst) was a kids show on the ABC (an aussie channel thats linked with and shows alot of BBC stuff). I must have been about 6 at the time and i dont remember much but it used to show a different story each week (may or may not have been a show meant to scare kids). One episode was about a some mean old man that wouldnt let the kids clear or use some land to grow flowers, or something like that. Anyway at the very end he actually turns into a tree himself. For some reason the idea of being turned into a tree but still aware hit a nerve with me and I had nightmares for ages.

the second is really ridiculous but i saw a david copperfield special when he supposedly walks through the great wall of china. I was too young to know if it was real or not at the time and I remember having nightmares about people grabbing me through walls.


----------



## Old Nick

*Re: Scary Films*

I think I'm the only one around that thinks the re-make(s are always better than the original) of House on Haunted Hill is really scary. Apart from the end. Probably worst end ever. But up to that, loved every second of it!

I'm also pretty alone when I say, "Man, the Ring is really boring!" (Also, see comment about re-makes).


----------



## Alia

*Re: Scary Films*

Quokka, aren't you in JAWS country down there?  I don't know if you would ever catch me swimming, alone, in the dark, in JAWS country humming that tune.  It freaks me out thinking about it.  Personal opinion, but I think your tempting fate.

Old Nick, I love the remakes on movies, with the technology we have it makes them more realistic and more frightening.

Alia


----------



## Quokka

*Re: Scary Films*



			
				Alia said:
			
		

> Quokka, aren't you in JAWS country down there? I don't know if you would ever catch me swimming, alone, in the dark, in JAWS country humming that tune. It freaks me out thinking about it. Personal opinion, but I think your tempting fate.
> 
> Old Nick, I love the remakes on movies, with the technology we have it makes them more realistic and more frightening.
> 
> Alia


 
Yeah, Great Whites (or White Pointers) do pass through where I live in Western Australia and although there have been a very few attacks its nowhere near as dangerous as further south. I guess thats a trait of Horror, the fear of the unknown. I'm heading back to oz in a few weeks and the one trip we wont get to do is an african safari, the safari would have been nice but what i really wanted to do is a cage dive with white sharks off the coast. I definately have a healthy respect of sharks but wouldn't say I fear them in general, Ive even seen a few decent sized sharks 2meters or so whilst diving, thats not to say you wouldnt see me walking on water if I ever actually saw a White Pointer out there. 

By the way my wife thinks its hilarious that Im somewhat comfortable with things like sharks, spiders and snakes and absolutly love heights, yet I cringe at the thought of slugs and snails. We all have our fears.


----------



## Alia

*Re: Scary Films*

I agree with your wife, Quokka,* it is hilarious*!  Get some salt!  lol


----------



## Alia

*Re: Scary Films*

Alright, Grudge wasn't scary, just stupid!


----------



## Sibeling

*Re: Scary Films*

Poltergeist was pretty scary.


----------



## polymorphikos

*Re: Scary Films*

The Shining, the original Village of the Damned, the Texas Chainsaw Massacre and the Birds. Although one of the most disturbing bits of horror ever is 'The Lottery', story.


----------



## rune

*Re: Scary Films*

Has anyone seen the new Exorcist movie yet and what did you think of it?


----------



## Niolani

*Re: Scary Films*

Horror has to be my favorite film genre. When I 1st watched _Aliens, _I was pretty terrified. I saw _Basketcase_ when I was 16 and it freaked the heck out of me, I have a thing about red eyes and for months afterwards I would have to search my room before going to bed for fear Belial was waiting for me in there. The scariest film for me was _IT_, I saw the shorts for it when I was 7 and I was petrified. I have ocd and a lot of my rituals from then on involved drains and anything that led to sewers. I can't stand clowns ( except Ronald McDonald) either.  
This will seem silly but there is a kids show on ABC called Grisly Tales for Gruesome Kids and even at the age of 21 some of the tales frighten me, though I am not a easily scared person really.


----------



## Spook

*Re: Scary Films*

The Thing and Christopher Lamberts wig in Mortal Kombat... perhaps indeed one and the same.


----------



## Wolfeborn

*Re: Scary Films*

oh for a scary film, I dont think i have been scared by a film since i was about 13 or 14, I watched sooo many horror films back then i think i have become desensitised (spelling anyone lol).  


I realy do find it hard to get scared by films, some films can make me jump, but not really scared, a few films have freaked me out like IT and saw was very clever, but I would really like to feel that feeling of fear whilst watching a film again.

I have seen a heck of a lot of horror films spanning from hammer, chesy teeny jobs like freddy and jason and such, japanese, ring etc. white noise psychological horrors all sorts, cant seem to find a scary film these days .

blood and gore are a waste of time, they are only put in for shock value and not really to scare anyone, I would say the only reason for excesive violence in films such as zombie flesh eaters and texas chain saw massacre is in the hope that they will be banned and as such everyone will rush out to see them.

ok think thats long enough.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: Scary Films*

Just been watching Conspiracy - about the 1942 Wannsee conference when 15 Nazi officials discussed the Final Solution. Utterly chilling and just goes to show that there's nothing quite as scary as a human being.


----------



## lazygun

*Re: Scary Films*

Remember "Quatermass and the Pit" in particular,and not fondly. 

And on the purely human scale,"When the Wind Blows".Chilled me to the bone.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: Scary Films*



> And on the purely human scale,"When the Wind Blows".Chilled me to the bone.


 
Ah yes. I'd forgotten about that. Truly terrifying. There was also a drama-documentary from the sixties (I think it might have been called Wargames). Similar story, similar terror.


----------



## ast

*Re: Scary Films*

When I was younger (about 12 I think), I was watching the black and white tv in the dark in the bedroom on the sneak, I caught the beginning of Children Of The Corn, and was so scared I turned it off and had a very restless sleep for two nights.


----------



## Jason_Taverner

*Re: Scary Films*

I hadn't been able to find a scary movie for years and years then I watch The Decent a recent British horror and it scared the poo out of me I was sweating all the way through and jumping like a 12yr old it was great. Not to give anything away but its nearly all under ground and the closeness of it really made the film then the beaties came and I went up the wall awesome film I thought I would never be scared again thanks to that film I can now knock knees again and jump at sounds in the dark great stuff. Its by the director who made dog soilders which was a good laugh but more importantly he's from the North East


----------



## jenna

*Re: Scary Films*

ahhh the Ring, what a fun movie. not. that freaking movie literally traumatised me, in the cinema i was bawling my eyes out but i was frozen to my seat in fright so i couldn't leave. i went with my sister who had already seen  it, and at the start she told me to cover my eyes when they found the first dead girl and i did, but at the end when they show the dead guy AND girl she forgot to tell me and i saw it and i screamed  which in retrospect is pretty hilarious, but at the time it wasn't really funny! even though it was lunchtime when we got out i was still scared to death, and when i got home i was jumping at everything. THEN when it got dark, the real fun started, i was basically sitting in my apartment on my own all night with all the lights on, because i was too scared to close my eyes. i slept the next day when the sun came up! after that, for about two weeks i had to sleep either with the light on or during the day, and after that i still had to sleep with a little night light, and this is dumb but when i was showering i couldn't shower facing the wall, i had to face the door in case Samara came in to kill me! even now, i sometimes get a bit freaked out if i'm overtired...
yeah, so when i say i was traumatised, i wasn't kidding! oh yeah, and when i saw Scary Movie 3 and they did the send up of it, when she came out of the tv i got scared and had to leave the cinema!!!
that's the only scary movie that's gotten to me in adulthood. i thought the Exorcist was funny, i didn't understand what was so scary about it. my theory is that it's a religious thing. anyway, since the Ring i've not really wanted to watch any scary movies... funny that! i did watch the Grudge, which wasn't that great, except for the bit where the little boy comes up under the sheet, that was creepy!


----------



## weaveworld

*The Scariest Movie Ever!*

*Just for fun, what is the scariest movie ever for you!  It doesn't have to be all about the good old blood and gore but also the suspense, etc. More than choice is welcome

Mines are:

1.  The Grudge 
2.  The Ring
3.  Poltergeist 2
4.  The Exorcism of Emily Rose (for suspense)
5.  Titanic (only kidding) 

There's more but I can't think of them

Stay Cheery 
*


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

For me, it has to be Ring (Japanese original). Scared the beejezus out of me. 

But taking a slightly tangential approach, the film I'd nominate is  _Conspiracy_(The 1942 Nazi conference on the Final Solution)_. _Although not a scary movie as such, I find the simple fact that human beings can sit eating delicate and delicious morsels of food whilst discussing the best way of murdering six million people incredibly frightening.


----------



## Allanon

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

anything involving boobah! that is the sort of thing i can imagine students watching while off their faces! thats scary!! lol


----------



## Rosemary

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

The old movies with Vincent Price or Oliver Reed in them!


----------



## weaveworld

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



			
				Allanon said:
			
		

> anything involving boobah! that is the sort of thing i can imagine students watching while off their faces! thats scary!! lol



Yeah boobah really freaks me out!


----------



## weaveworld

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



			
				Foxbat said:
			
		

> For me, it has to be Ring (Japanese original). Scared the beejezus out of me.
> 
> But taking a slightly tangential approach, the film I'd nominate is  _Conspiracy_(The 1942 Nazi conference on the Final Solution)_. _Although not a scary movie as such, I find the simple fact that human beings can sit eating delicate and delicious morsels of food whilst discussing the best way of murdering six million people incredibly frightening.



I watched Conspiracy and it actually turned my stomach - it was all wrong


----------



## Allanon

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

tt


----------



## Allanon

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



			
				weaveworld said:
			
		

> Yeah boobah really freaks me out!


 
that picture scares me mate!!


----------



## weaveworld

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



			
				Allanon said:
			
		

> that picture scares me mate!!



*Scary Biscuits dude, wonder what the kids think of them or maybe they are sending kids subliminal messages (I know I can't spell) and there will be a mass revolt of kids who worship Boobah!!!!!*


----------



## steve12553

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

In Space No One Can Here You Scream. 

Just watched "Alien" for the first time in a long time. Very scary movie. Lots of suspense, very scary monster. Didn't see the alien very much until near the end. The acting was pretty good and believable.The special effect were great for 1979 (computers were not like we'd expect today otherwise everything was believable.)


----------



## ravenus

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

For me it has to be *The Innocents (1961)*. The movie did it the good old-fashioned way, first you involved with the location and characters, and then showed you what twisted things could lurk inside of them. To the end it also maintained the ambiguity of the supernatural and the psychological that gave the movie much power...no need here for slimy aliens or little girls with hair over their faces.


----------



## kyektulu

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

*I have not seen the exorcism of emily rose, is it any good?*


----------



## kyektulu

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



			
				Allanon said:
			
		

> anything involving boobah! that is the sort of thing i can imagine students watching while off their faces! thats scary!! lol



*You been spying on me and my friends at our campus?!!!! 


Kidding..*


----------



## GOLLUM

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



			
				weaveworld said:
			
		

> *Just for fun, what is the scariest movie ever for you! It doesn't have to be all about the good old blood and gore but also the suspense, etc. More than choice is welcome:*
> *....*
> *....*
> *5. Titanic (only kidding) *


Scary in that is was so bad and overrated I agree....


----------



## polymorphikos

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Either _The Shining_ or _Alien_. I've seen a lot of films that have scared me, but those are the two that've stayed with me. I'm not even sure if they have the scariest parts in them or not. I suppose it's just whatever cuts through the haze of time.


----------



## Thunderchild

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



			
				Allanon said:
			
		

> anything involving boobah! that is the sort of thing i can imagine students watching while off their faces! thats scary!! lol



leave those weird puddle things alone! I love to just turn my brain of and watch - but then agen i like all shiney twirly things


----------



## weaveworld

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



			
				ravenus said:
			
		

> For me it has to be *The Innocents (1961)*. The movie did it the good old-fashioned way, first you involved with the location and characters, and then showed you what twisted things could lurk inside of them. To the end it also maintained the ambiguity of the supernatural and the psychological that gave the movie much power...no need here for slimy aliens or little girls with hair over their faces.



*Was the Innocents about the nannie going to a stately home and they kids were possessed, does that sound right, I remember watching it and really enjoying it *


----------



## weaveworld

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



			
				weaveworld said:
			
		

> *Was the Innocents about the nannie going to a stately home and they kids were possessed, does that sound right, I remember watching it and really enjoying it *



*Yip, just checked IMDB - that's the one and I agree it was scary!*


----------



## the_faery_queen

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

the ring original, really the only film that STILl scares me
and the haunting, original. think that's its title. black and white, really eerie. far better than the catherine zeta jones silly remake that tried to explain why everything was so spooky! why can't a place be hayunted and spooky just because it is! why does it have to be about dead kids or something


----------



## weaveworld

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

*I enjoyed the original Haunting, the Catherine Zeta Jones version, the tagline should have been 'when only the good looking anfd highest paying stars survive', I did not enjoy that movie but the original was superb

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057129/*


----------



## the_faery_queen

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

yeah iot was. and SO scarey. it shows you that a film can be good with no effects at all, without even colour! i didn't dislike the remake, i just felt they were trying too hard to explain WHY the place was haunted and it made no real sense at all in teh end. and certainly wasn't scarey.


----------



## weaveworld

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

I agree, too much story, its like, the place is haunted, and that's it


----------



## steve12553

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

I had forgotten about "The Haunting". Wonderful film. All the scariness was created by atmosphere and good acting and direction. It also stuck fairly close to the Shirley Jackson book which was quite _haunting_ in it's own right.


----------



## weaveworld

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

*Another movie which scared me was 'White Squall', bizarre I know but there is scene in the film when the captain of the ship's wife is stuck in a air pocket as the boat is sinking but they can't they save her, so the Captain is just watching the boat sink and his wife is looking up at him, anyway, it terrified me because I am scared of water, so that movie really scares me*


----------



## Paradox 99

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

1. The Blair Witch Project (Couldn't sleep that night afterwards)
2. the Omen (I was 12 and anything about the devil scared the pants off me)
3. Salem's Lot (Didn't scare me really, but when the head vampire showed up for the first time I was a pancake on the ceiling.
4. The Ring (US version DVD easter egg bit - if you find it, it'll give you the fright of your life)
5. Dawn of the Dead (1978) - Not exactly scary - just disturbing.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



> and the haunting, original. think that's its title. black and white, really eerie


 
Is that the film with only one real special effect (the close-up of a door and the wood texture)? If it is, I agree it was a very well made movie that implied so much but gave so little away.


----------



## roddglenn

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

28 Days Later is pretty scary and The Thing is very atmospheric.  Dog Soldiers is a good edge of your seat werewolf movie.  The Fog and Halloween are two classic horrors.  Not sure what the remake of The Fog is going to be like though.


----------



## weaveworld

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

*The Fog 2005

I know you have probably read it already but here is the link just incase.  I did enjoyed the original John Carpenter version and I also like 'The Thing', the scene with dog is something I didn't forget!  Ace movie.  I remember being quite scared of the original Amtyiville Horror, James Brolin looked like my dad in that movie (it was the 70s) so it really freaked me out.  The new version of The Amtyiville Horror was ok but not scary.  

Thanks for all your posts so far, I just like to know what scares people, we are different in scary terms 


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0432291/
*


----------



## Caretaker66

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

I saw the remake of "The Fog" recently, and I thought it was decent. (It didn't butcher the reputation of the original).  Good acting, but it left some plot holes to be filled.
Both the Japanese & American versions of "The Ring" are excellent. They revolutionized the horror genre. Definitely a Must-See.
"Darkness Falls" is a classic 'jump-out-at-you' horror flick & all in all, enjoyable--if you can get past the plot surrounding an Evil Toothfairy...


----------



## roddglenn

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Thanks for that, Weaveworld.  I'm new on here, so that's very helpful.  I'm a huge fan of John Carpenter films in general - Big Trouble, Escape from NY, Assault on Precinct 13, They Live etc.


----------



## Jason_Taverner

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



			
				roddglenn said:
			
		

> I'm a huge fan of John Carpenter films in general - Big Trouble, Escape from NY, Assault on Precinct 13, They Live etc.


 
I love john carpenter.

Romero zombie trilogy was scary  I love end of society type films I loved the new land of the dead as well and rumour has it a 5th is on the way I was reading a UK fim mag and he said something along the lines of resident evil was a rubbish film but it got interest which got his film made, sessions 9 really got to me (do it gordon), I loved the Decent, zombie flesh eaters (the eye in the door frame), 70's Texas chainsaw massacare (loved the eye shadow for dinner time), Donni Darko (not a horror but scary in a way), the thing (you have got to be f*****g kidding)


----------



## Thunderchild

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

I'm not a big fan of scary movies, but I did feel a bit of a chill after watching the Mothman Prophecies - well actully i was looking for giant moth creatures everywhere


----------



## edott

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

The skeleton key is very good as was alien. never saw the japanese version of the ring but with all the rave reviews will have to go and see it now.


----------



## roddglenn

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Romero's zombie series are fantastic and I actually liked the two remakes too - Night of the Living Dead and Dawn of the Dead (no Day of the Dead remake yet unfortunately).  The Dawn of the Dead one in particular brought a whole new level of frantic desperation to the genre which I loved despite loving the original version.  It was suficiently different to be good stand alone as well as a remake.  And pretty scary to boot.

Mothman Prophecies was pretty creepy - not an out and out horror flick, but certainly creepy in a Donnie Darko sort of way too.


----------



## weaveworld

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



			
				Thunderchild said:
			
		

> I'm not a big fan of scary movies, but I did feel a bit of a chill after watching the Mothman Prophecies - well actully i was looking for giant moth creatures everywhere



*I didn't see the end of The Mothman Prophecies but it was a really good movie, I will need to keep a eye out for it again on sky.

Ps I was a bit disappointed too there wasn't a big mothman lurking in the forest.  I did see the scene when the actual mothman phoned the main character, now that was creepy!
*


----------



## weaveworld

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



			
				roddglenn said:
			
		

> Romero's zombie series are fantastic and I actually liked the two remakes too - Night of the Living Dead and Dawn of the Dead (no Day of the Dead remake yet unfortunately).  The Dawn of the Dead one in particular brought a whole new level of frantic desperation to the genre which I loved despite loving the original version.  It was suficiently different to be good stand alone as well as a remake.  And pretty scary to boot.
> 
> Mothman Prophecies was pretty creepy - not an out and out horror flick, but certainly creepy in a Donnie Darko sort of way too.



*Yeah I am big fan of George A Romero, I recently bought the new version of 'Dawn of the Dead' and also 'Land of the Dead' which wasn't as good as dawn of the dead.  The originals are all classics.  And Donnie Darko, how cool was that movie?*


----------



## roddglenn

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Yeah, Land of the Dead was decent, but was definitely the weak link in the series.

The music was fantastic in Donnie Darko too - I'm a big fan of Echo & the Bunnymen and the use of The Killing Moon track was inspired.

Sorry, i'm getting a bit off topic there!


----------



## weaveworld

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



			
				roddglenn said:
			
		

> Yeah, Land of the Dead was decent, but was definitely the weak link in the series.
> 
> The music was fantastic in Donnie Darko too - I'm a big fan of Echo & the Bunnymen and the use of The Killing Moon track was inspired.
> 
> Sorry, i'm getting a bit off topic there!



*Don't worry, Echo and the bunnymen are great. I could take movie and music all day.  Yeah 'Land of the dead' was ok , I didn't really like the ending, they all just left and went North.  
Killing Moon is a classic tune - its on my mp3 player *


----------



## Jason_Taverner

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

the music for donnie is just amazing its perfect, i was very impressed with the remake of dawn of the dead


----------



## Niolani

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

When I was a kid, whenever we went to the video store, I'd always be inexplicably drawn to the horror section and scare myself by looking at the covers, one was The Blob 1980's version it'd creep me out, with the person trapped in the blob on the front cover. When I was about 7 I saw the trailer for IT and it freaked me out. I have OCD and a lot of it after that was connected to red eyes and clowns and drains, took me years to get past it. When I was 16, I watched Basketcase and that really scared me, I was terrified that Belial was going to find out where I lived and get me. For about a fortnight, I had to sleep with a baseball bat in my bed, check all over my room before I went to bed to make sure he wasn't hiding there already and leave a light on. I have a very overactive imagination!! A couple of years ago, I watched Sister, My Sister and was chilled by it and that it's a true story. Turn of the Screw is unsettling as well. Funnily enough, I'm a huge horror fan.

My husband got creeped out by The Mothman Prophecies, we watched the doco about the myth where people claimed to have seen it and have it hang around their house and he was a bit wary of red lights at night for a little while after that.


----------



## roddglenn

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Both versions of the Blob are good - the Steve McQueen original (1958) and the 1988 remake with Kevin Dillon.  IT is also really good, although not a patch on the book - the book has so much packed into it, like most Stephen King novels, that it was impossible to put even half of it into the mini series.


----------



## noddy

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

im a big fan of zombie films especially Romero's dead trilogy
i dont really find any film scary, i was brought up on them as my older sister was a huge horror fan
she made me sit and watch Evil Dead when i was about 10
i do find Freddy Kruger a bit creepy though


----------



## Marky Lazer

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

The only film ever that scared me was Seven, but I was 11 or 12 when I watched it.


----------



## noddy

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

my little lad keeps asking me if he can watch some of my zombie films, but i dont know whether to let him (he is only 9) but then again i was young when i started watching them and i dont find any that scary


----------



## noddy

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

ooh i did enjoy Gingersnaps, i thought that was a really good film.


----------



## Marky Lazer

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

I don't think I ever saw a scary Zombie movie. And I've seen a lot of 'em.


----------



## Thunderchild

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



			
				Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> I don't think I ever saw a scary Zombie movie. And I've seen a lot of 'em.



I hear Ya


----------



## weaveworld

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Well alot of zombies can't really run (except for the new version of 'dawn of the dead') so why would they be scary?


----------



## roddglenn

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Nah, not scary, just good clean fun...well, maybe not clean fun...rotting, drooling, shambling fun...like waiting for a kebab at the end of a heavy night...


----------



## cornelius

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

try eating spaghetti during " resurection", it's fun


----------



## kyektulu

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

*Never a truer word spoken Marky, I think the world of horrah needs to invent a new 'baddie' I mean all the Zombie, Vampire, Lycon and Alien movies are all repetative now, all have been done a million times!*


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



> For me it has to be *The Innocents (1961)*. The movie did it the good old-fashioned way, first you involved with the location and characters, and then showed you what twisted things could lurk inside of them. To the end it also maintained the ambiguity of the supernatural and the psychological that gave the movie much power...no need here for slimy aliens or little girls with hair over their faces.


 
Just had the opportunity to view this movie and I agree with Ravenus' comments. Although I don't think it's the scariest, it's definitely one of the most intelligently written and directed. It's a movie that treats the viewer like an intelligent adult rather than some brainless scream-machine


----------



## kyektulu

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

*Oooo sounds good I will have to give it a look! 
*


----------



## weaveworld

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Yeah Kye, if you get the chance, see 'The Innocents' - very good movie


----------



## Marky Lazer

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

I think horror shouldn't be about scary mythical creatures anymore, but think that could really happen. Like Hostel, but then a good movie, could happen. Or Se7en.


----------



## weaveworld

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

*Good point Mark, I watched 'saw' last night, what a movie*


----------



## ravenus

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



			
				Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> I think horror shouldn't be about scary mythical creatures anymore, but think that could really happen. Like Hostel, but then a good movie, could happen. Or Se7en.


That'd be too prosaic. Then every 2nd movie would be a Backwoods Brutality movie and the Rednecks will file a lawsuit against Hollywood 

But you ought to check out Larry Cohen's movies *God told me to* and *Q - The Winged Serpent*. I wouldn't say they're scary movies, but they're brilliant and interesting movies about ancient legends rearing their head in a modern world.


----------



## GrownUp

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

A horror particularly works on me when they create a character who is real enough and rounded enough that you really begin to feel them, and then -about halfway through the movie - horrible, upsetting things happen to them. Like 'Psycho', or 'The Haunting'.


----------



## HoopyFrood

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

I agree with you, Weave, The Ring, The Grudge and The exorcism of Emily Rose are definitely some scary films. Oh, and the Amityville Horror is quite good!
However, they're probably only the recent scary films that are...well scary. And trust me, I've seen practically every new horror film...Silent Hill, Pulse, Hostel, The Fog, Severence, The Village, White Noise, The Hills have Eyes to name but a few. I prefer the old classics, they will always be brilliant, even if the monsters are...interesting, to say they least. But I think films depend too much on CGI now...until they get to the point where CGI will be so realistic that you can't tell the difference, I will not be a fan of it...that's what spoilt Silent Hill for me. So...particular favourites (not always the scariest, but just damn great!):
The Evil Dead films...so very funny!
Poltergeist (at least until it starts going over the top...I LOVE the bit where the woman turns around and all the chairs are stacked on the table!)
Sixth Sense is quite good, not scary, but clever.
Nightmare on Elm Street (and the rest)...I love the bit where the woman's being murdered in her sleep and she's being dragged across the ceiling!
Chucky...I watched this when I was very small...and I also had a doll called chucky...that also had ginger hair!...needless to say, I didn't like that doll afterwards! (actually...I might've named it that because of the film...I was a twisted child!)
Anyway, I have to stop, once you get me onto the topic of Horro films, I won't stop!!


----------



## SpaceShip

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

The Pit and the Pendulum - unless I'm getting some other film in a muddle with this one, it was the bit where they knocked down a wall and found a skeleton incarcerated inside it and before it had died it had obviously been trying to claw its way out of its tomb!  Didn't sleep for at least a week after watching this!


----------



## HoopyFrood

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Oooh Pit and the Pendulum? Based on the Edgar Allen Poe story by any chance? That is my FAVOURITE Poe story...closely followed by the one where he bricks himself into his cellar by mistake! Poe is a legend.


----------



## steve12553

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

I'm too old and jaded to be scared by a film now but there was a time......

In the *Incredible Shinking Man* our hero had shrunk to the size that a horrible spider was chasing him. I was about 8 and terrified. 

"In Space No One Can Hear You Scream" was the tag line to *Alien *as jsut off camera in th steam and the dripping water, the as yet unseen alien is rearing up to its full height as Harry Dean Stanton is gradually becoming aware of his eminent death.

Each time the camera turned back to the climbing bars at the school, there were a few more crows sitting there in *the Birds*. As Hitchcock directed his camera not to look back to the bars and to linger on the unsuspecting victim, I knew things were getting desparate.

It seems to me that they just don't build the suspense like that anymore and are too content to try to shock us with blood and severed limbs.


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Again, I'm with Steve... Of course, with The Incredible Shrinking Man, that film holds up well because it was well-written, and the awfulness of the film for an older person is Scott Carey's entire situation, to shrink one-seventh of an inch each day, every day, with no out, losing the world bit by bit, losing one's manhood, one's humanity, everything familiar becoming entirely alien, and the inevitability of it all. A very good film from an excellent novel.

The problem with most films, however, is that they do rely on the "shock" rather than anything that genuinely builds up an atmosphere of tension or suspense, or a feeling of the unknown. Yes, psychos in real life can be scary. In films, they are almost mind-numbingly boring to me anymore. They're as interchangeable as the body-parts called for in the scripts. (*Se7en* being a notable exception ... but that was a puzzle/suspense story as well, and played on several different levels.) It is, however, increasingly difficult to derive a genuine "frisson" from modern films, as so much of this has been done before... however, I did find that *Ringu* gave me some of that, from little incidentals more than the big things... her movements when she came out of the television, for instance, and began to stand, as if all she herself were liquid and then the bones began to realign and snap into place as she moved, very creepy, that, and something entirely missing from the American remake. I still get some of that from *The Haunting*, in the scene where Eleanor and Theo are in the room, and Eleanor has heard that awful muttered conversation that one can never quite make out, and has been holding Theo's hand, only to have Theo turn on the light on the other side of the room... and her looking at her hand and simply asking "Whose hand was I holding?" Or the staircase sequence in the library.... *The Innocents*, where Peter Wyngarde gives such a fine performance as Quint, without a single word of dialogue, yet his evil presence is felt throughout the film, even though he only has about 4 minutes of screen time. *Dead of Night* has some fine moments, too, and should be mentioned; the story of the ventriloquist may be one of the best of its kind (Michael Redgrave's performance is impeccable). Parts of Mario Bava's *Black Sunday* and *Black Sabbath* are also quite good. The tale "The Ring" from Black Sabbath, even with the very odd-looking apparition, can still be genuinely creepy, and parts of "The Vrdulak" also have more than a little power to raise the hackles, while several scenes in *Black Sunday* remain very powerful because of the fine use of lighting and camerawork.

I suppose it comes down to the same problem there is with written horror so often these days: lack of restraint. To suggest, to provide the hints that will take the reader or viewer into those dark places you want them to go, but which will engage their imagination so that what they picture has so very much more power than anything special effects can put on a screen, or words can put on paper... that's where the fault lies. Like the scene in *The Leopard Man*, where the little girl is sent out for flour for the tortillas, and on her way home, hears something following her. In the end, she runs to the door and pounds to be let in, crying for her mother that the leopard is after her and, the mother being a harassed mother and tired of stories, won't let her in until she stops telling stories ... and then there is a loud "whumpf", and the door bows inward, and then sounds of something being dragged away, and the tiniest trickle of something from under the door... You never see what it is, you never see the carnage, but IT WORKS! All because Lewton knew NOT to show, but to suggest, and to use the tension, the shadows, and the viewer's own fears and abilities to frighten him- or herself (and, not incidentally, to mix other feelings in as well, which makes it more effective; whether those feelings be awe, wonder, pity, sadness, what-have-you, that complex of emotions makes the moment much more powerful).


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

_28 Days Later_ had excellent suspense. That one had me going.

For all-time scariest, nothing traumatized me like _The Birds_, though. Saw it on TV when I was 9—my mom wasn't sure, but I insisted—and it absolutely terrorized me. I was a wreck for two weeks. Nightmares, daymares, hallucinations. I still get the jibblies when I see three birds sitting together.


----------



## carrie221

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Okay I should start out that I really don't like scary movies...

The scariest movie I have ever seen was Misery, when she swung that axe up *chills* a lot of that was probably due to my age (about 7) but that movie scared me really bad


----------



## littlemissattitude

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



Paige Turner said:


> For all-time scariest, nothing traumatized me like _The Birds_, though. Saw it on TV when I was 9—my mom wasn't sure, but I insisted—and it absolutely terrorized me. I was a wreck for two weeks. Nightmares, daymares, hallucinations. I still get the jibblies when I see three birds sitting together.



Heh. Heh.  I was probably about the same age when I saw _The Birds_.  To this day, I am scared of large groups of birds, and I refuse to watch that film again.  I think it's a Hitchcock thing...I've never seen _Psycho_, and I will not watch it.  Just the few scenes from it that I've seen scared me too much to ever want to see it.


----------



## steve12553

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

I'd forgotten about *The Haunting *(60's version, of course).With very little special effects and a lot of mood it kept you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## Joel007

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Most horror films i watch as comedies. Scariest one i saw was The Omen, all alone in a cinema.


----------



## HoopyFrood

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

I watched the new version of that...and like all recent films...I can only say meh.
Or perhaps I'm just immune to horror films now, having watched them since I was...old enough to see!


----------



## Caretaker66

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

_The Texas Chainsaw Massacres are all classics. I've heard the original was good--even better than the remake--but I haven't seen it. I did watch Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning in theaters last week and I have to say, it was the goriest movie I believe I've ever seen, but altogether a good film if you can stomache that sort of thing._

_Also, is anyone else excited for Saw III to come out this weekend?_


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



Caretaker66 said:


> _The Texas Chainsaw Massacres are all classics. I've heard the original was good--even better than the remake--but I haven't seen it. _



When the original was playing at our local Drive-In, at a particularly suspenseful point in the narrative, some yahoo fired up a chain saw and ran up and down through the cars. Caused quite a ruckus.


----------



## Caretaker66

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



Paige Turner said:


> When the original was playing at our local Drive-In, at a particularly suspenseful point in the narrative, some yahoo fired up a chain saw and ran up and down through the cars. Caused quite a ruckus.


 
_Haha...Hey-Not a bad idea. Alot of the fun of watching scary movies is scaring your friends afterwards..._


----------



## HoopyFrood

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



Caretaker66 said:


> _The Texas Chainsaw Massacres are all classics. I've heard the original was good--even better than the remake--but I haven't seen it. I did watch Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning in theaters last week and I have to say, it was the goriest movie I believe I've ever seen, but altogether a good film if you can stomache that sort of thing._
> 
> _Also, is anyone else excited for Saw III to come out this weekend?_


 
I HAVE to see CSM:the beginning...I love gory stuff (the best part of Hostel was the eye bit...if you've seen it you'll definitely know to what I'm referring!!). Saw III...well I'll probably see it (I have to see all horror films!) but I wasn't particularly impressed by number two (I haven't seen number one!)...well, the pit of needles was quite cool!


----------



## BookStop

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

The Shining has held up for me as being one of the only scary movies in existence. Although I don't need to see Exorcist again, if you know what I mean. For some reason, Catholic based horrors are the creepiest, but that could just be my upbringing, they seem more realistic, therefore scarier in general. Dude, that could really happen! Splatterpunk doesn't do it for me at all.

Edit - What Lies Beneath is pretty suspencful and I find it generally creepy - definitely a keeper.


----------



## lordoftime

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Nothing worse than Nightmare on Elm Street in my opinion. But others have been done that are as horrible.


----------



## HoopyFrood

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

The Exorcist was so naff...I was expecting so much from it! Mind you, I haven't seen the version where she crab walks down the stairs, which is supposed ti be really eerie!
The film of the Shining is all right...but the book!! Possibly the only truly chilling book I've ever read. Stephen King at his finest in terms of making the hairs on your arms stand up! And all the best bits are missing from the film...The hedges animal! ARGH! Even a simple hosepipe is made scary in the book...genius.


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

A lot of people—of, let's say, _a certain age_—were marked by a TV movie called _Trilogy of Terror_ with Karen Black. Anybody know the one I'm talking about? With the African doll? Creepy stuff.


----------



## PTeppic

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



HoopyFrood said:


> The Exorcist was so naff...


Going to indulge in the sport of disagreement on that one. Definitely for me one of the scariest things I've seen... but I'm not a huge fan of the genre and therefore don't see many. I did go to see things like Hostel and (the original) Texas Chainsaw Massacre (when it was first legalised) but nearly walked out of the first (though glad I stayed, three rows further back) and thought the second was very naff and dated.


----------



## HoopyFrood

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Hostel only had one good thing going for it, and that was the gore! Oooh, the eye bit...The eye! Lol.


----------



## Saltheart

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

It.

That movie killed my happy childhood.


----------



## lordoftime

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Wow I remember that one! Horrible gave me nightmares and an even stronger fear of clowns than before!


----------



## HoopyFrood

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Yes, I think that's what caused my fear of clowns! That and the clown from poltergeist...and a film full of scary clowns, I can only remember if very very vaguely but some kids were trapped in a house of clowns or something...lovely...!


----------



## jackokent

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

I remember finding Pet Semetary very scarey years ago.  Not sure I'd be scared now.  I watch Evil Dead the other day and it looked like it had been filmed with a camcorder.

I think my scariest is still Exercist, I watched it in an empty cinema once, just me and a mate and we sat in oposite corners just to freak ourselves out. It worked


----------



## HoopyFrood

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Evil Dead!! HAHAHA I LOVE those films! They are hilarious! I think it's in the second one, one of monsters' eyes pops out and flies into the women's mouth, and if you watch carefully you can see that the eye is on a stick! Hah, but that's the kind of thing I like! That's more real to me then CGI.


----------



## lordoftime

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Probably Killer Clowns from Outer Space, Hoop?


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



Paige Turner said:


> A lot of people—of, let's say, _a certain age_—were marked by a TV movie called _Trilogy of Terror_ with Karen Black. Anybody know the one I'm talking about? With the African doll? Creepy stuff.


 
Yes, Paige... Interesting film altogether, though the one with the doll was one of the best on that theme I've seen. The script was by Richard Matheson, so not too surprising, as Matheson has written some of the best horror books around.

A question, though: I hear a lot about the gore content here, but how many really find that frightening, disturbing, unsettling, eerie, creepy, scary, etc.? Or is it just the fascination with special effects and what they can do? To me, there's a big difference between the buckets of blood and body parts, and something that genuinely gets down in there and causes a tingle on your spine, something that genuinely unsettles and causes gooseflesh. I've nothing particularly against special effects (though I'll admit I've seen so many gore films that I tend to find it all very tedious these days unless it's got some other point besides gross-out), but I'd say it takes one heck of a lot more talent to actually play on the audience's emotional chords to elicit an effect than it does to pile on the prostheses.


----------



## Marya

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



j. d. worthington said:


> A question, though: I hear a lot about the gore content here, but how many really find that frightening, disturbing, unsettling, eerie, creepy, scary, etc.? Or is it just the fascination with special effects and what they can do? To me, there's a big difference between the buckets of blood and body parts, and something that genuinely gets down in there and causes a tingle on your spine, something that genuinely unsettles and causes gooseflesh. I've nothing particularly against special effects (though I'll admit I've seen so many gore films that I tend to find it all very tedious these days unless it's got some other point besides gross-out), but I'd say it takes one heck of a lot more talent to actually play on the audience's emotional chords to elicit an effect than it does to pile on the prostheses.



Have you ever read _Danse Macabre_ by Stephen King?  He explores that very subject.  One of the quotes from the back of the book:

"I recognize terror as the finest emotion and so I will try to terrorize the reader.  But if I find that I cannot terrify, I will try to horrify, and if I find I cannot horrify, I'll go for the gross-out."

The book focuses on horror in books, radio, TV and movies from the 50's to the 80's.  It's a very fun read.


----------



## PTeppic

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Actually, just thought of another one. *Parenthood.* I saw it at uni, as the fifth film in an all-night "comedy" special, so at maybe 4am. And for some reason, the combination of time, tiredness, the film itself... it scared the willies out of me about children, though I don't remember why. And I've never had children since in 10+ years of marriage. Now that's scary!!


----------



## Lucien21

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



HoopyFrood said:


> The Exorcist was so naff...


 
I couldn't stop laughing the first time I saw it.



Scariest film for me is John Carpenters "The Thing" gives me the willies every time.


----------



## roddglenn

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

When I first saw The Thing at 13 years old it scared the hell out of me.  It is one of my all time favourite films.  Now at 35 its not really scary as such, but it is extremely atmospheric.  I still love it today.


----------



## HoopyFrood

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

I do love the blood and gore (Quite twisted like that  ) but I would rather have the subtley scary anyday...that's why I love the first half of Poltergeist, because of the small, strange stuff that happens. I think that's more eerie than...monster trees popping through your window! It's also why I love The Shing (book) as I think I've previously explained!


----------



## steve12553

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



roddglenn said:


> When I first saw The Thing at 13 years old it scared the hell out of me. It is one of my all time favourite films. Now at 35 its not really scary as such, but it is extremely atmospheric. I still love it today.


 
I think that's the case with many movies. The film industry, in an attempt to perpetuate itself undermines its own history. *The Thing* was somewhat true to the spirit of the book and had wonderful original special effects.
Since that time dozens of lesser movies with less interesting stories have used the same or more sophisticated effects and undercut the good movies. This is particularly important with a horror movie. Some of the best work well with limited special effects but a few worked well with the originality of the effects. If you see eight movies were someone's head blows up and then happen across an old copy of *Scanners*, you just won't appreceate the originality and the initial shock of the effect.


----------



## steve12553

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



roddglenn said:


> When I first saw The Thing at 13 years old it scared the hell out of me. It is one of my all time favourite films. Now at 35 its not really scary as such, but it is extremely atmospheric. I still love it today.


 
I think that's the case with many movies. The film industry, in an attempt to perpetuate itself undermines its own history. *The Thing* was somewhat true to the spirit of the book and had wonderful original special effects.
Since that time dozens of lesser movies with less interesting stories have used the same or more sophisticated effects and undercut the good movies. This is particularly important with a horror movie. Some of the best work well with limited special effects but a few worked well with the originality of the effects. If you see eight movies were someone's head blows up and then happen across an old copy of *Scanners*, you just won't appreceate the originality and the initial shock of the effect.


----------



## Memnoch

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



weaveworld said:


> *Just for fun, what is the scariest movie ever for you! It doesn't have to be all about the good old blood and gore but also the suspense, etc. More than choice is welcome*


 
Definatley Crossroads Brittany Spears AAAARRRRGHHHHH . . . 

seriously . . . Counting down from 6 to 1

6. The Original RING (WOW)
5. Nightmare on Elm Street. (even in this day an age the ropey effects still don't detract from this classic!!)
4. Alien/Aliens (both have the hands over ears factor.)
3. Alligator (watched this as a child, never been near a sewer since!!)
2. Pacific Heights (Michael Keeton in his best ever role)
1. The Grudge (most recently watched freeked me out!)

The Worst . . . Blair Witch 1 + 2 closley followed by Decent (Baywatch in a cave!!)


----------



## HoopyFrood

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

The Grudge and ALL the rings (originals 1 and 2 and new versions 1 and 2) are brilliant. That girl is bloody freaky!! 
I remember watching Alien when I was very small. And I also went on the Alien ride at American Adventure Theme Park...my, I had a strange childhood! No wonder I've turned out the way I have!


----------



## scalem X

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

"the night of the hell hamsters"

okay maybe not a good movie though


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

If anyone nominates _Night of the Lepus _I will hunt them down......


----------



## ravenus

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



Marya said:


> Have you ever read _Danse Macabre_ by Stephen King?  He explores that very subject.  One of the quotes from the back of the book:
> ...
> The book focuses on horror in books, radio, TV and movies from the 50's to the 80's.  It's a very fun read.


Oh I'm pretty sure JD has read that. No one who claims to be in any way a horror fan should be without this book, it's that freaking good! His review of Stevenson's book of _Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde_ is a tour de force in itself and that's just a meager beginning to this wonderful work.


----------



## roddglenn

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Night of the Lepus was hilarious!  It freaked me as a small child, but my god looking back on it!  It had DeForest Kelley of Star Trek fame in it too.

Scanners was a fantastic film in its day - the head exploding scene was awesome, even with the poor effects.  It looks a little dated now, but still very good.  Michael Ironside at his baddie best!

Another good little know horror flick that always freaked me a bit in years gone by was The Beast Must Die - a cool spin on the werewolf genre.


----------



## warhammer

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

"The Shining" was pretty scary. The two little girls in particular.


----------



## Caretaker66

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

_There have been so many horror movies with the fear based on a creepy  girl: the ring(s), the grudge (although the girl is older), dark water, the shining even...What do you suppose it is about little girls that frightens people so? The deceptive innocence? Whatever it is, it seems to work well in the box office._


----------



## Jack

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Watership down – Never looked at cute fluffy bunnies in the same way ever again. That and the dark crystal – There should be a health warning on that film, do not let young children watch this film on there own! 
Nothing else really scares me, though the Ring did quite a good job. Most horror is just jumps – I jump (good reflexes), that’s not scary though. Don’t like it when they do the nasty jurky ghost walking thing either now I think about it.
Books tend to scare me more than film – Like Lovecraft or Whitley Strieber.


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



Caretaker66 said:


> _There have been so many horror movies with the fear based on a creepy girl: the ring(s), the grudge (although the girl is older), dark water, the shining even...What do you suppose it is about little girls that frightens people so? The deceptive innocence? Whatever it is, it seems to work well in the box office._


 
Well, though the current trend has been for girls, the general trend towards horror films featuring children as the menace have been a long staple, at least since the first film version of *The Turn of the Screw*. I think it goes beyond simple deceptive innocence, though that's certainly part of it. I think it goes to the very roots of our ambivalence about children, often unrecognized: the fact that, though we see them as purity personified, children are often vicious and cruel, and that some children -- no matter how good the parenting -- are this way throughout life; that they also represent hopes for the future, and at the same time fear of replacement by that future, the different; that we recognize in them ourselves and our "dual" (actually much more complex than that) nature; that they do not have the restraints on themselves emotionally that adults tend to have, and therefore are volatile and unpredictable at times.... and, I suspect, many other things.

After all, the "bad seed" (now, there's a classic film on the theme of a truly evil little girl... the play was even nastier, as she didn't get her comeuppance) has long been a part of literature; Ray Bradbury wrote quite a few stories using the theme, and even Saki's Conradin is quite remorseless at the death of his cousin in "Sredni Vashtar". It'd be an interesting topic for discussion here, to see what people think of the reasons why this theme has been so perennially popular with horror writers and filmmakers.


----------



## Jim Colyer

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

The scariest movie ever is "The Exorcist" because its fear is Bible-based and it came out when America was going through big changes.


----------



## geordie bob

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

A werewolf film i watched as a child i think it was called the wolfen?


----------



## steve12553

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



geordie bob said:


> A werewolf film i watched as a child i think it was called the wolfen?


 
Not truely a werewolf film and the title was *Wolfen.* Definitely a scary film. A younger Albert Finney and wolves with the souls of Amerinds.


----------



## geordie bob

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Did they crie like children to attract human prey?

sorry about spelling getting tired


----------



## Jack

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

Wolfen the film, suffers a bit from age and going too far away from the book by W Strieber. They are meant to be humanoid wolves with talons that have large intelligence, the book is very disturbing.  
But yes they cry like babies to lure you in.


----------



## Ahm Shere

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

I gotta say, The Exorcist for me. I was terrified and couldn't sleep for weeks after seeing that! I used to be terrified of The Ring (The American Version) but not anymore. I love it now. 

I didn't like The Amityville Horror that much, not because it was scary (because I didn't) But I always feel uneasy about films based on True Stories.

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre was pretty...'Woah' I wasn't scared, just queasy.


----------



## scarface

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

_Dawn of the Dead_ was such a great watch in the theater!When the need to feed started....man they ran!I pictured myself running flat out,maybe making it to a tree & then being ripped to pieces...ouch._Fallen_ scared me in that the demon could go into your own child & being so very hard to destroy_.Exorcist__(_director's cut?)when the kid did her crab walk...yech!I love horror movies but that's all I've got for now~need coffee!!!!


----------



## ravenus

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*



scarface said:


> _.Exorcist__(_director's cut?)when the kid did her crab walk


That's not the DC. In fact, director William Friedkin specifically excised that scene from the original cut because he wanted the film to remain grounded in rationalism for as long as possible and all the supernatural stuff to come in one big blast.


----------



## HoopyFrood

*Re: The Scariest Movie Ever!*

I've never seen the crab walk! I've always wanted to...right, to YouTube, I think! 

Ok, done! Woo, that's weird. Love it! But I don't think it's as good as when The Grudge woman goes down the stairs. As far as stairs walking goes, that's the best one!


----------



## MolotovCocktail

What is the scariest you've seen ever???

I find some of the ones about serial killers quite disturbing (And i don't mean the gory ones).


----------



## Nesacat

I guess a lot depends on what one defines horror as being and you're right; many of the movies touted as being 'horror' movies are anything but horrifying.

One that I find scary is Angel Heart with Mickey Rourke & Robert de Niro. There's also the Japanese version of Dark Water.

Another would be Call of Cthulhu - the old black and white one which looks like an amateur production. There is also Shadow of the Vampire with Willem Dafoe & John Malkovich.


----------



## littlemissattitude

I don't see a lot of horror movies, and most of the ones I have seen haven't been especially scary.  So, having said that, I'll first agree with Nesa..._Angel Heart_ was quite frightening.  But I'd have to say the films that were "scariest", in terms of making me uneasy, were _The Birds_ and _Alien_.  

Then there are the films I refuse to see becuase just the trailers have creeped me out too much.  Those would be _Psycho_ (Hitchcock strikes again) and _Night of the Living Dead_ - the original version.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

I'm afraid I find most modern horror pathetically manipulative, puerile, inept and ineffectual in both its means and ends. 

However, there have been moments where the stale fever dreams of childhood have been distilled in it's purest form and administered to my cortex with devastating effect. Films like_ Eraserhead_ and the original _Nosferatu _are amongst the finest achievements in horror. And then there are particular scenes from a myriad of other, lesser films like _Halloween_ and the 1979 version of _Dracula_ that have seriously unsettled me (Michael Meyers as The-Thing-That-Will-Not-Rest-Until-It-Destroys-You is a potent archetype who can trace his lineage back to Harryhausen's Talos from _Jason and the Argonauts_ and even further to Paul Wegner's _Der Golem_. And that scene in _Dracula_ where Professor van Helsing confronts the corpse of his own daughter who has become a vampire, an emissary from the Kingdom of Death - "Paaapaaa, come mit me!" - chills me to the marrow because of its queesy blend of child-like innocence in the delivery of that line, tacit incestuousness, necrophilia and corporeal decomposition.)

It should be duly noted that I can no longer watch these films because they disturb me on the most fundamental level. Now that's what I call good horror!


----------



## kythe

I was around 12 or so when I saw "Something is out there" at someone's house.  It wasn't my choice, but it was the kind of film that I couldn't stop watching once it started.  It scared me for years.  I still think about it at times.  I probably should see it again, now that I am an adult, to get a different perspective on it.


----------



## j d worthington

The majority of "slasher" or serial killer films bore me. I'm just not one to react with a genuine chill to blatant physical horror/repulsion. I like a little more finesse, myself. I like something that gets in there and niggles at you with intimations and adumbrations, rather than smacking you in the face with a cold mackerel. Not all such films are of that type, no. But a huge majority of them on this theme are, sadly. No reason you can't have a truly disturbing and haunting piece about a serial killer -- it's been done: Robert Mitchum in *Night of the Hunter* is a good example, for instance; or (again, Mitchum) that throroughly nasty type, Max Cady, in *Cape Fear* (1962; I've not seen the remake, but Mitchum's was quite nasty enough....).

However... among those that have always haunted me: *The Haunting* (1963) by Robert Wise. So many superb moments in there because you're never really sure about things... and you don't really see what it is that's haunting Hill House... only hear it, or see its effects; so your imagination can really go to town.

Several of the films Val Lewton produced would be on my list; all understated, but that allows them to get in there quietly and disturb all the more. *The Seventh Victim* (1943), for instance. Can even seem slow and plodding, a little silly at times... but it builds toward a very ... effective ... ending. That last screen moment still sends a chill up and down my spine.....

Or *I Walked with a Zombie* (also 1943); I don't know whether Darby Jones' Carrefour or Christine Gordon's Jessica Holland are the more unsettling (or more pitiful) zombies(?) here. But the creepiness here is the pervasiveness of a culture's superstitions, and the question of whether they have a basis in reality or simply in distorted thinking... but how they affect lives, and make monsters of even the most innocent....

There are others I'd put on the list. The original *Night of the Living Dead* certainly did it for me the first time I saw it -- in a packed-house, primed like a keg of gunpowder waiting for the match. Very effective that way, it is; genuinely terrifying.

I quite like the original Japanese version of *The Ring* and, as Nesa said, *Dark Water*. Also *Ju-On* (*The Grudge*). All of those were very effectively scary films, much better than the "in-your-face" sort of thing, and can still get the hair up on the back of my neck after repeated viewings. The American version of *The Ring* left me cold, unimpressed. Too much flash and glitter, not enough subtlety and substance. Alejandro Amenábar's *The Others* is another one, in some ways. Also Guillermo Del Toro's *The Devil's Backbone*. And, in some ways, Stuart Gordon's *Dagon*, though that one had to grow on me. Didn't care at all for it the first time out, but now it's become a personal favorite... and it gets creepier each viewing, as the genuine eerieness factor is understated, and -- appropriately, for a film on that theme -- surfaces when you least expect it....


----------



## murphy

The Haunting, based on the Shirley Jackson novel.   That scared me so much I couldn't sleep that night.


----------



## ravenus

I love *The Seventh Victim* and *I walked with a Zombie* too, but I think of them as sepulchral and depressing films rather than scary ones.

My fav scary movie = *The Innocents*


----------



## Pyan

No contest:_* The Black Cat *_(1934 version)

Made over 70 years ago, and without much of the gore and splatter that bored me so much that I gave up watching "modern" horror films about the time of the decline and fall of the House of Hammer: without doubt the most genuinely scary film I have ever seen - disturbed my sleep for weeks after seeing it for the first time.

Modern film: the only genre film that I would consider as a _scary _one would be the original_* Alien (1979)*_

The Black Cat (1934)
(contains spoilers)


----------



## dustinzgirl

Any movie with Jennifer (Aniston, Love-Hewitt) in it comes pretty close....

Silent Hill scared the crap out of me, but that was probably because I was home by myself (which never happens) I had all the lights turned off, and was watching that movie. Then there is the old stand by, Nightmare on Elm St., which still gives me the creeps when I watch it, but then again I was way little as a kid when I first saw it. And, I do love the old monster movies, some of them didn't really scare me but got me thinking WHAT IF? Like: Day of the Animals (all the animals go nuts and start attacking humans) THEM! (giant ants) Ants! (little poisonous ants) and that spider movie that wasn't really good, and I can't remember the name of it, but hundreds of normal sized trantulas were making hills and eating people. Then of course, who isn't scared when they see Arachnaphobia? I don't even go into our garage because of that movie (and, there are LOTS of spiders in the garage, it needs to be fumigated).

But as for true, deep down, scare: Cape Fear takes the cake. DeNiro was so convincingly scary in that movie it left an impression on me. And not one I liked, either. That was the first and last time I ever watched that movie.---I never saw the original and likely I will not see the original because the remake was bad enough. I did not like it, not at ALL.



PS: And Night of the Living Dead, original in black and white. Now, there is nothing like zombies and blood in black and white, it has a special kind of scary.

The Others was scary, especially when you did not know what was really going on, but as for leaving a lasting impression of scary, no, because you find out what is going on at the end, and its sad but beautiful in a way. And then, there is that part where the little girl looks old and she says "I am your duaghter" First time I saw that, I nearly peed myself.


----------



## HappyHippo

It's a joke in our house that I can't watch anything scarier than a 12-rating these days...

having said that, the first five murders in Seven scared the poop out of me, I couldn't sleep and I was scared walking back home. I say the first four coz at that point I got up and left. I find it hard that if the writer had done what he wrote in real life, he'd be behind bars, but it's acceptable to sell the ideas to Hollywood and show millions of people your sick side!

Silence of the Lambs also terrified me, not so much the gore but the base-level inhumanity.

Yes, I'm a real wuss...


----------



## Talysia

I don't usually watch scary movies, but I think the ones that left me with goosebumps after watching them were Ring (original Japanese version) and Dark Water (again, original Japanese version.)  I won't watch the remakes - they just seem a bit too obvious.  If I'm going to watch a scary film, then I want one that's going to make me think and use my imagination, rather than have it splashed across the screen in gore.


----------



## dustinzgirl

HappyHippo said:


> It's a joke in our house that I can't watch anything scarier than a 12-rating these days...
> 
> having said that, the first five murders in Seven scared the poop out of me, I couldn't sleep and I was scared walking back home. I say the first four coz at that point I got up and left. I find it hard that if the writer had done what he wrote in real life, he'd be behind bars, but it's acceptable to sell the ideas to Hollywood and show millions of people your sick side!
> 
> Silence of the Lambs also terrified me, not so much the gore but the base-level inhumanity.
> 
> Yes, I'm a real wuss...



Thats funny, I didn't find any of those movies terrifying. I laughed in Silence of the Lambs, because that whole "It rubs the lotion on its skin" and the way Hannibal (hopkins) did that whole slurpy sound thing. That movie had me rolling. 

Seven was a horrible movie at the end. I did not like it at all and it made me feel awful.


----------



## mosaix

Only one movie has ever made me jump out of my seat:

_*Repulsion, Directed by Roman Polanski, Staring Catherine Deneuve and Ian hendry. 

*_If you've never seen this film, it's usually repeated on television every three of four years, don't miss it. There's no blood, no gore, just great directing, acting and especially great photography.


----------



## HappyHippo

dustinzgirl said:


> Thats funny, I didn't find any of those movies terrifying. I laughed in Silence of the Lambs, because that whole "It rubs the lotion on its skin" and the way Hannibal (hopkins) did that whole slurpy sound thing. That movie had me rolling.
> 
> Seven was a horrible movie at the end. I did not like it at all and it made me feel awful.


 
aaah. My sister told me about the ending, and I was very glad I'd left. I suppose I just don't like being scared, and I'd rather watch a good musical or rom-com. 

It looks like my daughter's inherited the wuss gene; I had to turn the Little Mermaid off, because "the Octopus Lady's too scary". ROFLMBO!


----------



## MolotovCocktail

j. d. worthington said:


> The majority of "slasher" or serial killer films bore me. I'm just not one to react with a genuine chill to blatant physical horror/repulsion. I like a little more finesse, myself. I like something that gets in there and niggles at you with intimations and adumbrations, rather than smacking you in the face with a cold mackerel. Not all such films are of that type, no. But a huge majority of them on this theme are, sadly. No reason you can't have a truly disturbing and haunting piece about a serial killer -- it's been done: Robert Mitchum in *Night of the Hunter* is a good example, for instance; or (again, Mitchum) that throroughly nasty type, Max Cady, in *Cape Fear* (1962; I've not seen the remake, but Mitchum's was quite nasty enough....).
> 
> However... among those that have always haunted me: *The Haunting* (1963) by Robert Wise. So many superb moments in there because you're never really sure about things... and you don't really see what it is that's haunting Hill House... only hear it, or see its effects; so your imagination can really go to town.
> 
> Several of the films Val Lewton produced would be on my list; all understated, but that allows them to get in there quietly and disturb all the more. *The Seventh Victim* (1943), for instance. Can even seem slow and plodding, a little silly at times... but it builds toward a very ... effective ... ending. That last screen moment still sends a chill up and down my spine.....
> 
> Or *I Walked with a Zombie* (also 1943); I don't know whether Darby Jones' Carrefour or Christine Gordon's Jessica Holland are the more unsettling (or more pitiful) zombies(?) here. But the creepiness here is the pervasiveness of a culture's superstitions, and the question of whether they have a basis in reality or simply in distorted thinking... but how they affect lives, and make monsters of even the most innocent....
> 
> There are others I'd put on the list. The original *Night of the Living Dead* certainly did it for me the first time I saw it -- in a packed-house, primed like a keg of gunpowder waiting for the match. Very effective that way, it is; genuinely terrifying.
> 
> I quite like the original Japanese version of *The Ring* and, as Nesa said, *Dark Water*. Also *Ju-On* (*The Grudge*). All of those were very effectively scary films, much better than the "in-your-face" sort of thing, and can still get the hair up on the back of my neck after repeated viewings. The American version of *The Ring* left me cold, unimpressed. Too much flash and glitter, not enough subtlety and substance. Alejandro Amenábar's *The Others* is another one, in some ways. Also Guillermo Del Toro's *The Devil's Backbone*. And, in some ways, Stuart Gordon's *Dagon*, though that one had to grow on me. Didn't care at all for it the first time out, but now it's become a personal favorite... and it gets creepier each viewing, as the genuine eerieness factor is understated, and -- appropriately, for a film on that theme -- surfaces when you least expect it....



I totally agree with you. I find that most horror movies are fairly predictable. But there are some good ones that can give you a good scare, even if they aren't technically horror movies. I remember seeing one that took place in a concentration camp, and the guy had to pretend to his son that it was just a game so that he wouldn't get caught by the german officials over there. Some of the elements in that movie were particularly disturbing.


----------



## j d worthington

MolotovCocktail said:


> I totally agree with you. I find that most horror movies are fairly predictable. But there are some good ones that can give you a good scare, even if they aren't technically horror movies. I remember seeing one that took place in a concentration camp, and the guy had to pretend to his son that it was just a game so that he wouldn't get caught by the german officials over there. Some of the elements in that movie were particularly disturbing.


 
Are you talking about *Life is Beautiful* (*La **Vita è bella*)?

Vita è bella, La (1997)

Yes, that's a wonderful film. I can see your point, but I personally wouldn't call it scary in the usual sense, myself; though anything dealing with that particular horror is genuinely terrifying -- not only because it was a real event, but because it would is so terribly easy for us (human beings) to slip back into that madness under another name....

I'll add another one to my list earlier: *Fanny and Alexander* (*Fanny och Alexander*; 1982), by Ingmar Bergman. That one subtly slips up on you with the terrors it holds, but it makes what happens inescapable and lifelong... and it ties in so well with the terrors of childhood.


----------



## HardScienceFan

PLUG PLUG PLUG PLUG PLUG
_Tesis,_Spanish movie.
Warning: contrary to American traditions in the thriller/horror genre,this one HAS A (VALID)POINT TO MAKE!!!

*Plot summary to intrigue you:* university student reserches violence in the media,only to discover that perhaps snuff movies are real,and made somewhere in her vicinity.Forget 8 MM,by the way.


----------



## HardScienceFan

That explains it:Tesis,is by Amenabar(THE OTHERS)


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Well the scariest film for me was "The Children of Ravensbeck" or just "The Children" as it was released in the US. Probably helped by the fact that I saw it when I was about 8 or 9. Also maybe because the protagnists were evil, radioactive, indestructible kids who could only be killed by slicing their fingers off and the 'hero' was a school janitor with a scythe! 

A more modern one which got to me was the original Ring (or Ringu) which totally freaked me out, especially as the friend who I borrowed it off lent it to me on VHS (the git  )


----------



## Bikewer

Growing up in the 50s as I did, I absorbed all the "big bug" movies of the period, and found them appropriately scary for my 10-year old sensibilities.

Since then, not so much.  I guess I don't scare easily....

Scariest film I have seen is On The Beach.  Again, growing up as a Cold-War child, the notion of nuclear armageddon was deeply engrained.

The final scene, with the "there is still time, brothers" banner blowing across the empty beach, was pretty affecting.


----------



## Dave

I also agree that modern slash, blood and gore horror films do nothing for me. I have seen the *The Black Cat* which was Pyan's nomination. I'd also agree with the original *Alien*, *On The Beach*, *The Birds* and *Psycho*. _Why Mrs Bates!_

I do think older films were generally more scary, rather than just being sickening. I would also like to nominate Roger Corman's/Edgar Allen Poe's *The Pit and the Pendulum* (1961) and *The Raven* (1963), and also *The Exorcist* (1973).

But the only film that kept me from sleeping as a child was *The Spiral Staircase* (1945). I probably shouldn't have been allowed to watch that. However, it has done me no permanent harm, and we all like to be scared.


----------



## mosaix

Dave said:


> I also agree that modern slash, blood and gore horror films do nothing for me. I have seen the *The Black Cat* which was Pyan's nomination. I'd also agree with the original *Alien*, *On The Beach*, *The Birds* and *Psycho*. _Why Mrs Bates!_
> 
> I do think older films were generally more scary, rather than just being sickening. I would also like to nominate Roger Corman's/Edgar Allen Poe's *The Pit and the Pendulum* (1961) and *The Raven* (1963), and also *The Exorcist* (1973).
> 
> But the only film that kept me from sleeping as a child was *The Spiral Staircase* (1945). I probably shouldn't have been allowed to watch that. However, it has done me no permanent harm, and we all like to be scared.



*The Birds* bored me to death. I have to say I rhink Hitchcock is largely over-rated.

But I thought that *The Raven* was excellent not because it was scary but so funny.


----------



## Sibeling

The scariest movie I've ever seen is *The Shining*, based on Stephen King's novel. It was so scary I couldn't even watch it to the end, even though I have read the book and I know what is going to be at the end..


----------



## High Eight

HappyHippo said:


> aaah. My sister told me about the ending, and I was very glad I'd left. I suppose I just don't like being scared, and I'd rather watch a good musical or rom-com.
> 
> It looks like my daughter's inherited the wuss gene; I had to turn the Little Mermaid off, because "the Octopus Lady's too scary". ROFLMBO!


 
What I like about Seven is that, towards the end, it gets brighter and a lot less gory but _much, *much* more horrible_.

It's not so much whole films that scare me but certain scenes or sequences - the bulging door in _The Haunting,_ Hugo the ventriloquist's dummy in _Dead of Night, _the demon crashing the garden party in _Night of the Demon..............._


----------



## Sathai

I scare very easily. I saw The Exorcist when I was a kid, and I still can't watch that movie. Linda Blair freaked me out big time. Poltergeist (the clown especially)and Nightmare on Elm Street are a couple of more that kept me awake when I was a kid. 

As for more recent movies, The Ring (when she climbs out of the TV  ) and The Grudge scared me a bit.


----------



## The Wanderer

The Thing - John Carpenter - 1982


also there are a few films with totally hair-raising moments these are moments that drive you into a genuine sort of terror (You can feel your spine being chilled), the end of the Japanese version of the Ring, The scary bit in 'Carnival of Souls' the 62 version, and best of all 'Les Diaboliques' by Clouzot - the last 13 minutes of creeping around in dark corridors and the final confrontation with death in the bathroom, literally drives you up the wall


----------



## that old guy

Hmm, I'm not sure.

I certainly wasn't scared through the entire movie, but the "nazi dentist" parts of *Marathon Man* really got to me.

Ditto portions of *Jacob's Ladder*, and for some odd reason *Pink Floyd's The Wall*. 

Having said that I can sit through a movie like *Bloodsucking Freaks* and just laugh, as gross as it is.


----------



## the_faery_queen

the haunting, defitinly. still gives me goosebumps
japenese ring, EVERY time she comes out that tv. goodsebumps again
and don't look now. right at the end. that scares me.
and the shining. it didn't, at first, but i've seen it again recently and it is distburning
so is the wicker man originally. not scarey, but disturbing. very very disturbing.


----------



## kafka

When I was 12 I saw Candyman at a friends at night.  My parents called toward the end of it and told me to come home.  I sprinted all the way home.


----------



## 2nddan

The original _The Hills Have Eyes_.
I also liked it because the victims fought back.


----------



## Astle_Fire

I love really disturbing physchological films ands one of my faves was The Blair Witch Project - the ending just completely freaked me out!

Also love the original japanese horrors such as The Ring and The Grudge, way scarier than the Hollywood versions


----------



## BAYLOR

The movie *Alien *1979 .


----------



## Guttersnipe

Eraserhead, hands down. I saw clips and would never be able to watch it whole. The imagery disturbs me on so many levels.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Grudge* and *The Grudge II    *By far one the nastiest horror concepts ever seen .


----------



## Droflet

Hell House. A great book that made for a very tense movie. Shrugs.  I wasn't scared. Much.


----------



## CupofJoe

The 1932 film *Freaks* is the only film that has made me want to stop watching but stopped me from stopping because I was so involved.


----------



## Timebender

Tbh I haven't seen very many horror movies. But the scariest films I've seen are:
*A Quiet Place
Psycho
Coraline
The Dark Knight
Nosferatu*
When I was a child I also found _*James and the Giant Peach *_quite freaky. And _*Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory *_should probably be here PURELY because of That One Scene. You know the one.


----------



## Lawrence Twiddy

*Hereditary *which was written and directed by *Ari Aster. *

Enjoy horrors normally for a good story (which is not often) or because I find them comical because how silly they can be. But Hereditary got me good, provoked some unnerving emotions and feelings in me. Really was scared and felt uncomfortable in the cinema, I LOVED IT!

Haven’t got round to watching Ari Aster’s latest horror offering in *Midsommar *yet but when I have fully got over Hereditary I will commit a ominously dark windy evening.


----------



## BAYLOR

*X From the Unknown * 1956
*Mantago aka Attack of the Mushroom People* 1963
*Kwaidon  1964 
Quatermass and the Pit * 1967


----------



## dask

Robert Wise’s *The Haunting.*


----------



## AlexH

The scariest film I've seen might be *The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas*. Films like *Incendies*, *Hotel Rwanda* and *Shooting Dogs* are also rather chilling.

I must find what humans are capable of en-masse far scarier than anything else.


----------



## CupofJoe

AlexH said:


> The scariest film I've seen might be *The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas*. Films like *Incendies*, *Hotel Rwanda* and *Shooting Dogs* are also rather chilling.
> I must find what humans are capable of en-masse far scarier than anything else.


I know what you mean about *TBITSP* and I still think the film makers pulled their punches...


----------



## Dan Jones

Lawrence Twiddy said:


> *Hereditary *which was written and directed by *Ari Aster. *
> 
> Enjoy horrors normally for a good story (which is not often) or because I find them comical because how silly they can be. But Hereditary got me good, provoked some unnerving emotions and feelings in me. Really was scared and felt uncomfortable in the cinema, I LOVED IT!
> 
> Haven’t got round to watching Ari Aster’s latest horror offering in *Midsommar *yet but when I have fully got over Hereditary I will commit a ominously dark windy evening.



Midsommar is fantastic; it's more of a slow, creeping dread than Hereditary, which was the first film in many, many years to give this gnarly old horror veteran the creeps. 

Midsommar is also entirely set in the daylight, unusual for a horror film. He's definitely a very promising filmmaker.


----------



## Lawrence Twiddy

Dan Jones said:


> Midsommar is fantastic; it's more of a slow, creeping dread than Hereditary, which was the first film in many, many years to give this gnarly old horror veteran the creeps.
> 
> Midsommar is also entirely set in the daylight, unusual for a horror film. He's definitely a very promising filmmaker.



Okay nice, I'm intrigued further and will watch Midsommar soon for sure.   
I like the fact you say it's entirely in daylight, seems a very niche approach to horror and can be (in my imagination) probably just as harrowing cinematically.


----------



## Randy M.

One that chilled me recently was _The Autopsy of Jane Doe_. Something about the slow intrusion of odd things in a isolated location, plus good acting from Brian Cox and Emile Hirsh, with an assist from Ophelia Lovibond. 

As with the novel it's based on, I found _The Haunting_ (dir. Robert Wise) extremely effective. Another quietly effective movie was _The Blair Witch Project_, which I think has become de rigor to shrug off, but I went in not knowing much about it, the ending was a surprise and it left you to your imagination to figure out what happened after it went dark. 

I don't usually get scared. How I know a horror movie was effective was that it leaves me unsettled and looking over my shoulder.


----------



## AlexH

Randy M. said:


> I don't usually get scared. How I know a horror movie was effective was that it leaves me unsettled and looking over my shoulder.


What's that behind you?


----------



## Randy M.

AlexH said:


> What's that behind you?



Exactly! In my late teens I read The Haunting of Hill House. Late one night, everyone else gone to bed, by myself in the living room, only the light beside me on, I finished a chapter near  the end of the novel, put the book down and looked behind me. 

I knew the chair was against a wall, but that didn't stop me.


----------



## BAYLOR

*From Beyond* 1989 based on the H P Lovecraft short story . The movie took the story to whole darker nastier level.


----------

